# Ferry Crossing with a tow car!



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Just been looking to book a crossing taking the van and car. Why is it if we book the van and car as a trailer, it is £20 more than booking them as two vehicles on the Ferry. I know what I will be doing and it involves Jane driving the car on. Does anyone else do this or is it just me trying to save a penny or two. Many Thanks Bob.



:blob: :blob2: :blob3:


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

If your car was towing a caravan the 'van would go free on some deals.
This seems very unfair to motorhomes. :evil: :evil:
Is this a case for an A-frame-drive on/off and hook up on shore.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Towcar and ferries*

Hi

Shop around! I posted on this subject a while back. Sometimes the quoted price was cheaper for two separate vehicles, other times it was cheaper to book the car as a trailer.

Russell


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

IMHO it is not worth saving twenty quid in exchange for all the hassle of disconnecting, driving two vehicles on and off, reconnecting etc.

des


----------

